# Who is hot?



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Just wondering which celeb or anyone who you think is sexy (girls can have a say aswell for guys)post a pic aswell

mine has to be Kim Kardashian:thumbup1:


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Yes but high maintenance?

:confused1:


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

Her ass looks to big IMO

Can you get in the Adults lounge?

If yes, check this thread out 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/adults-lounge/43314-what-female-celebrity-has-best-body.html


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

geeby112 said:


> Just wondering which celeb or anyone who you think is sexy (girls can have a say aswell for guys)post a pic aswell
> 
> mine has to be Kim Kardashian:thumbup1:


If she was made of chocolate, I reckon she would try to eat herself.


----------



## slype (Oct 22, 2008)

BabyYoYo said:


> Yes but high maintenance?
> 
> :confused1:


High maintenance like that would be worth it!! :thumbup1:


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

she does seem it being the beverly hills type

i think her bum is nice, big to some people:confused1:


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

geeby112 said:


> i think her bum is nice, big to some people:confused1:


Looks like there's a pillow stuffed down there :whistling:

I like a little cute ass

Peach ass :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

shes lurrrvvly!

And doesn't appear to be camera shy either judging by google videos content??!?


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

each to there own as they say, but theres fat a55 ot big a55, still nicely shaped though:thumbup1:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

LMFAO! you want some crackers with that CHEESE Slype?!

ahh slype i saw that before u deleted it! hahahaha!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

MXMAD said:


> *Her ass looks to big IMO*
> 
> Can you get in the Adults lounge?
> 
> ...


Are you FKN nuts!?


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

she is fcuking gorgeous there are some fussy guys on here ... i would crawl over broken glass to [email protected] on her shadow :laugh:


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

MXD said:


> Are you FKN nuts!?


No! Just don't like they way her ass sticks out :innocent:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

DB said:


> ahh slype i saw that before u deleted it! hahahaha!


i saw it too you sneaky bugger !!!

so why did you delete it huh huh huh :laugh:

:laugh:

:laugh:


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

yep she's red hot! :drool:


----------



## Moscos (Jul 12, 2008)

i am getting a lazy semi just looking at that.

any man that turns her down is gay.


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

Her face aint all that either :confused1:


----------



## slype (Oct 22, 2008)

MissBC said:


> i saw it too you sneaky bugger !!!
> 
> so why did you delete it huh huh huh :laugh:
> 
> ...


Really!!! I've just gone red at my desk!!!!

Thought I best delete it incase anyone got offended..!! you are hot though!!!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

slype said:


> Really!!! I've just gone red at my desk!!!!
> 
> Thought I best delete it incase anyone got offended..!! you are hot though!!!


hahahahaha

:tongue:


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

It has to be Mila Kunis for me.. Fcuking Stunning!!


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

yeh that Mila Kunis is nice:thumbup1:


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

geeby112 said:


> Just wondering which celeb or anyone who you think is sexy (girls can have a say aswell for guys)post a pic aswell
> 
> mine has to be Kim Kardashian:thumbup1:


I love her as she is an Armenian women. Im half Armenian!


----------



## Moscos (Jul 12, 2008)

kelly daglish off sky sports news.

dortor of the footie player kenny daglish.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

:stuart:

I dont give a sh1t what any of you say about her!


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Carla from corronation street definatly in my opinion


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

I love her as she is an Armenian women. Im half Armenian!









  

lol so am i , i guess its in our genes :thumbup1:


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

geeby112 said:


> I love her as she is an Armenian women. Im half Armenian!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool!  Where all one family! 

My mother is Armenian so my surname isnt unfortunalty.


----------



## Pompey Tim (Jun 25, 2007)

nathanlowe said:


> Carla from corronation street definatly in my opinion


Good call that man!

Megan Fox is also acceptable.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

Carol is a total milf/gilf not sure

and


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Rosie O Donnell mmm ****ing hell


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

yeah carol voderman watched her yesterday on ch4 and was thinking for her age she's hot:thumbup1:

hmmm rosie o donnel :thumb:


----------



## CBennett (Nov 13, 2007)

I cant post pictures as im on works Pc but heres a few names

Keeley Hazell

Danielle Lloyd

Orlaith (who was on BB years ago)

That tanned lass in coronation street who works in that kebab shop


----------



## 6108 (Jun 26, 2007)

Who is hot? Me! I am ****ing hot! lol :whistling:


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

I can't believe no-one has mentioned BabyYoYo yet..

Fcukin stuning!! :drool: :wub:


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

Sylar said:


> I can't believe no-one has mentioned BabyYoYo yet..
> 
> Fcukin stuning!! :drool: :wub:


Wowser-she is a mighty fine bird:thumbup1:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Agreed mate, but no so sure she'll appreciate you putting her pic up


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Agreed mate, but no so sure she'll appreciate you putting her pic up


She's already put it up on a open board... :confused1:

I'll take it off if she wants though..


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

geuss whos staring in tonights ****!


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Sylar said:


> I can't believe no-one has mentioned BabyYoYo yet..
> 
> Fcukin stuning!! :drool: :wub:


Shameless user profile sniffing 



SOUTHMAN said:


> geuss whos staring in tonights ****!


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

I prefer ugly birds, due to their low self esteem they generally let me abuse them more. (said the sad little single man)

Babyyoyo very nice, couldn't even approach her.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Ollie B said:


> :stuart:
> 
> I dont give a sh1t what any of you say about her!


That woman does funny things to me


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

Sylar you sly old dog you!!!

Gotta be Megan Fox! :001_tt2:


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

Every girl is hot if she is bent over while you pull her hair and ram her in the ass......yes even the 300lb fatties.

J/K I dont believe in sex with girls who weigh more than the ratio 1 con : .49 girl


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

MXMAD said:


> No! Just don't like they way her ass sticks out :innocent:


I will neg you if you don't behave.

Do. not. offend. the. booty. :ban:


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: ^^^ :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

Don't get hotter than that!!! :whistling:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

dawse said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: ^^^ :lol: :lol: :lol:


Lol! Plenty of hotties on this board, can't be bothered to look up celebs :laugh:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Con said:


> Every girl is hot if she is bent over while you pull her hair and ram her in the ass......yes even the 300lb fatties.


up the bum no fatty babies atleast :tongue:


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Tasty said:


> That woman does funny things to me


Scarlet is so hot! :thumbup1:


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Ollie B said:


> :stuart:
> 
> I dont give a sh1t what any of you say about her!


Agree man, shes one of my fav


----------



## WRX333 (Oct 13, 2008)

Ive got a thing for Abbey Clancy at the mo!

I thinks she really pretty (but too skinny). I like em abit more thick set

(P.S. Baby yo yo is fit f*ck too:wink


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

OH MY GOD!

What is my picture doing on this thread!

:blush:

Thanks guys, that's nice of you, but would you resize the picture!!!! Hahahahaha....Eeeek


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

hahahaha im kinda glad mine got deleted out of here yesterday hahahahaha  slype the little monster must have got an attack of the guilts 2 seconds after posting it hahahahaha


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

MissBC said:


> hahahaha im kinda glad mine got deleted out of here yesterday hahahahaha  slype the little monster must have got an attack of the guilts 2 seconds after posting it hahahahaha


LOL....

Who is he?! I don't even know him!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Sylar said:


> I can't believe no-one has mentioned BabyYoYo yet..
> 
> Fcukin stuning!! :drool: :wub:


ooowwww looks a like a pitbull chewing a wasp  :ban:


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

DB said:


> ooowwww looks a like a pitbull chewing a wasp  :ban:


Ooooh you nasty boy.....

:ban:right back at ya

xxxx


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

BabyYoYo said:


> Ooooh you nasty boy.....
> 
> :ban:right back at ya
> 
> xxxx


Lol i was expecting a right caining of u for that one Kate! got away lightly me thinks


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

DB said:


> Lol i was expecting a right caining of u for that one Kate! got away lightly me thinks


Oh, you'll get one my dear... just wait til I'm up in London in a few weeks, I'm gonna hunt you down boy!!!

Who knows what I'd be capable of!

:whistling:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

BabyYoYo said:


> Oh, you'll get one my dear... just wait til I'm up in London in a few weeks, I'm gonna hunt you down boy!!!
> 
> Who knows what I'd be capable of!
> 
> :whistling:


Haha cool..give me a shout when you're up dude  x


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

BabyYoYo said:


> Oh, you'll get one my dear... just wait til I'm up in London in a few weeks, I'm gonna hunt you down boy!!!
> 
> Who knows what I'd be capable of!
> 
> :whistling:


do it............................... BASH HIM


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

MissBC said:


> do it............................... BASH HIM


Haha..... Briar you don't mean that! :whistling:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

BabyYoYo said:


> Haha..... Briar you don't mean that! :whistling:


oh yes i do and he knows it aye DB hahahahahaha :laugh:


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

MissBC said:


> oh yes i do and he knows it aye DB hahahahahaha :laugh:


LOL...

Bless....!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Yeah I was ripping the p1ss proper at hers on Monday.. rep points and i'll repeat what i was talking about


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

DB said:


> Yeah I was ripping the p1ss proper at hers on Monday.. rep points and i'll repeat what i was talking about


you do and you are going to F**KING get it mister!!!

Remember what we talked about, the consequences of your actions and the lack of anything remotely like what was discussed last night??????


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

LOL you two are like a couple of teenagers!! Hahaha:rolleyes:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

BabyYoYo said:


> LOL you two are like a couple of teenagers!! Hahaha:rolleyes:


hahahaha im far to mature to be like that but hanging round with a window licker like DB lowers my maturity level SIGNIFICANTLY


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

BabyYoYo said:


> OH MY GOD!
> 
> What is my picture doing on this thread!
> 
> ...


Sure, how do i make it bigger? 

PS. The picture i'm talking about.. :innocent:


----------



## justdiscovering (May 10, 2007)

this is my contribution she's smokin:rockon:salma hayek


----------



## bbeweel (Oct 7, 2008)

Am i the only one who thinks hamster is very tidy? :whistling:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

hahahah this thread title may as well be "what UK muscle girls do you think are hot" im sure they prob already have one of those in the MA anyway!!


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

bbeweel said:


> Am i the only one who thinks hamster is very tidy? :whistling:


Yea Cath is well fit-funny to boot aswell:tongue:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

MissBC said:


> you do and you are going to F**KING get it mister!!!
> 
> Remember what we talked about, the consequences of your actions and the lack of anything remotely like what was discussed last night??????


argh thats disgusting you would not find me discussing anything like that! filth bags the pair of you!

Kate when you up? Wanna be the meat in a magic/DB sandwich? LMAO x


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Magic Torch said:


> argh thats disgusting you would not find me discussing anything like that! filth bags the pair of you!
> 
> Kate when you up? Wanna be the meat in a magic/DB sandwich? LMAO x


Rather not thanks J! now... BC&yoYo..

opps just been sick in my mouth thinking about that:whistling:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

DB said:


> Rather not thanks J! now... BC&yoYo..
> 
> opps just been sick in my mouth thinking about that:whistling:


baby and i have already been talking boys so LOOK OUT!!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> argh thats disgusting you would not find me discussing anything like that! filth bags the pair of you!


excuse me mister, can you not think back to the convo we were having in my house last night your dirty bugger, i have to restrain myself to prevent me posting about it!! :tongue:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

DB said:


> Rather not thanks J!


does his baboon bum not do it for ya hun?? The gay boys at my gym LOVED it last night!

:thumb:


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

LOL at you guys...

Now that J's single I'll just have him to myself!

Hehehehehe:tongue:

Yes and you better watch out boys.... myself and Briar have been talking!!!!!! Oooh wouldn't you like to know?!!

x


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

BabyYoYo said:


> LOL at you guys...
> 
> *Now that J's single I'll just have him to myself!*
> 
> ...


Na as I'm sure its absolute filth knowing you to!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

BabyYoYo said:


> Yes and you better watch out boys.... myself and Briar have been talking!!!!!! Oooh wouldn't you like to know?!!
> 
> x


ohhhh yes, yes we have :whistling:

Good times ahead baby yoyo xxxx


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

DB said:


> Na as I'm sure its absolute filth knowing you to!


You'd think wouldn't you!!!

Naughty Baz


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

DB said:


> Na as I'm sure its absolute filth knowing you to *ITS TWO ya dribbler*!


and you love it :innocent:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

LMAO i've got seven fukin years to make up for, i've been a saint the whole time


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Magic Torch said:


> LMAO i've got seven fukin years to make up for, i've been a saint the whole time


oohhh dont go mad!

i did that and ended up with all types of itches and sores.. most of which i still have


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

DB said:


> oohhh dont go mad!
> 
> i did that and ended up with all types of itches and sores.. most of which i still have


oh **** no you didnt just say that.........................................

You dirty BASTARD


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

hahahaha


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Mak is your sis in a needy state after you dumped her? If shes bored....good lad


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Mak is your sis in a needy state after you dumped her?


dont be cheeky or il walk across the hallway and BASH you!! x


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

MissBC said:


> oh **** no you didnt just say that.........................................
> 
> You dirty BASTARD


U sound concerned?! LOL! :whistling:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Mak is your sis in a needy state after you dumped her? If shes bored....good lad


Sure mate, next time you're near Leeds i'll send her your way. Ill warn you now though she's built up a tolerance to rohypnol


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Sure mate, next time you're near Leeds i'll send her your way. Ill warn you now though she's built up a tolerance to rohypnol


LOL!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

DB said:


> U sound concerned?! LOL! :whistling:


cheeky bugger x

Shall i go and get you a kitchen scourer and a bottle of meths to clean youself up??????


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

MissBC said:


> cheeky bugger x
> 
> Shall i go and get you a kitchen scourer and a bottle of meths to clean youself up??????


oohh kinky! go on then! no pain no gain..  :thumb:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

DB said:


> oohh kinky! go on then! no pain no gain..  :thumb:


hahaha sweet see you in 5 and il have my pink kitchen gloves ready to help ya out!!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

more pictures less talk


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

fcuking hell Dave whats with the dude?


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

davetherave said:


> more pictures less talk


BaybyYoYo










BabyYoYo










& BabyYoYo


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> fcuking hell Dave whats with the last pic?


what? don't you liek kylie?


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

no the pic with the dude?


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Hahaha we saw it dave don't play silly ****


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Hahaha we saw it dave don't play silly ****





> no the pic with the dude?


did someone delete it?

dum dum derr


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Hahaha we saw it dave don't play silly ****


ditto


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

sorry did i not post a picture that could be discussed for 8 pages liek the first one

she has a big 'a' some like it others dont

some on here are hot, infact most on here female wise are hot, im currently into that nurse from scrubs though


----------



## -tommyboiii- (Mar 4, 2008)

loool kim kardashian.... =P

i like a booty...gotta have curves

face is most important thing to me tho like i would go for a fat girl if she had a nice face+big boobs+big ass lol

i dont restrict myself to any certain type im love all types of women


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Vin Diesel....

(cue torrent of outrage from all male members :lol: )


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Vin Diesel....
> 
> (cue torrent of outrage from all male members :lol: )


Nah I like Vin, don't know why there's so much hate:confused1:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

it's good that vin diesel is liked as he's bald, this can only be good for me 

i just hope he gets a good film soon


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Vin Diesel....


mmm....... :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

dawse said:


> mmm....... :drool: :drool: :drool:


hehehe quite...... :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Cant believe none of the lads have said angelina jolie.... if i was a lad I'd fancy her lol :laugh:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Cant believe none of the lads have said angelina jolie.... if i was a lad I'd fancy her lol :laugh:


I don't reckon she's that nice, i'd choose you over her any day of the week:laugh:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

she doesnt really do owt for me (angelina) if i am perfectly honest, i still get confused to this day why brad pitt dumped jennifer aniston for her


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

MaKaVeLi said:


> I don't reckon she's that nice, i'd choose you over her any day of the week:laugh:


Nice try Romeo.... Lin not online tonight? :laugh:


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

I think Angelina is hot anyway hun :thumb:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Nice try Romeo.... Lin not online tonight? :laugh:


I gave up on Lin a long time ago, i'm reaching for new heights now


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

davetherave said:


> she doesnt really do owt for me (angelina) if i am perfectly honest, i still get confused to this day why brad pitt dumped jennifer aniston for her


Na I think shes stunning... jennifer aniston is kinda blurgh

however.... I have a theory.....

Most girls think angelina is stunning.... but she is also very androgonous looking... kinda think thats the reason why?


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Na I think shes stunning... jennifer aniston is kinda blurgh
> 
> however.... I have a theory.....
> 
> Most girls think angelina is stunning.... but she is also very androgonous looking... kinda think thats the reason why?


Nah she just looks like a trout if i'm being honest


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

agreed


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Nah she just looks like a trout if i'm being honest


Lol! Angelina looked better when she ate stuff


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I think Angelina is gorgeous....After her nose job this is, before it she's a moose..... 

I think that Mila Kunis is stunning right now....


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Beklet said:


> Lol! Angelina looked better when she ate stuff


Yeah, like me maybe.... :thumb:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Robsta said:


> I think that Mila Kunis is stunning right now....


Me too mate but she go's out with macaulay culkin, wtf he's one lucky guy


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Me too mate but she go's out with macaulay culkin, wtf he's one lucky guy


i think it would need a bit more then her to get over the years of 'being friends' with michael jackson - perhaps he is not as lucky as some people think 

i google imaged her and why would anyone do this to her?

http://celebrityapes.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/04/mila-kunis.jpg


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

angelina jolie,her eyes tell me all i need to know,make me cum at 50 yards.


----------



## Johno23 (Sep 28, 2008)

Cassie for sure :thumbup1: and Kim Kardashian comes in at a close 2nd.


----------



## cooldude69 (Oct 24, 2008)

jessica alba is a must for me she gorgeous lol


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

cooldude69 said:


> jessica alba is a must for me she gorgeous lol


Overrated IMO


----------



## Johno23 (Sep 28, 2008)

cooldude69 said:


> jessica alba is a must for me she gorgeous lol


agreed especially in fantastic 4


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

jessica alba you say?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Jessica Alba is fit as fcuk....especially in sin city pole dancing.......First time I really had a good look was in that film and she is absolutely stunning....


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Hamster said:


> I'd poke Fergie from Black Eye Peas if i were a **************.


Me too.....


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Vin Diesel....


 :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## martinmcg (Jun 30, 2007)

Hamster said:


> I'd poke Fergie from Black Eye Peas if i were a **************.


would pay to see that ha ha :bounce: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## martinmcg (Jun 30, 2007)

why thankyou miss..........

front row i hope :lol:


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

cooldude69 said:


> jessica alba is a must for me she gorgeous lol


She is an absolute babe-perfection:thumb: Angelina looks like she could do with some feeding up


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

angelina may look like she needs a feed these days but i bet she would still fck everyone of us up


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

weeman said:


> angelina may look like she needs a feed these days but i bet she would still fck everyone of us up


amen,

she sleeps with knives :confused1:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

LloydOfGrimsby said:


> she sleeps with knives :confused1:


 If she doesn't ill lend her my sword to play with.


----------



## cooldude69 (Oct 24, 2008)

angelina is just a dirty looking women proberly the best focus on her lips to give good head lol


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

its always in the eyes for me,same with porn too,could have an absoloutely of the planet stunning babe fcking but if you can see she is just in 'work' mode it does nothing for me,one look at their eyes and it makes it or breaks it for me.


----------



## kas1436114505 (Aug 6, 2005)

It has to be Baby Yoyo without a doubt!


----------



## cooldude69 (Oct 24, 2008)

still does it for me


----------



## Johno23 (Sep 28, 2008)

o yeah how could i forget about curvy Kelly Brook


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm having trouble seeing my screen now!

That last pic of Kelly !!!!!!!!


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

muscle01 said:


> I'm having trouble seeing my screen now!
> 
> That last pic of Kelly !!!!!!!!


Wipe the spunk off it then you dirty [email protected]!! :laugh:


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Lin said:


> That wouldn be hard Mak as I'm only 5"4 :lol: :lol: :lol:


Must be quite a sight seeing you deadlift:tongue:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Lin said:


> yep looks like I'm dissappearin up my own orrice :lol: :lol:


Ha ha god only knows how odd I look then!!! :laugh::laugh:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Lin said:


> That wouldn be hard Mak as I'm only 5"4 :lol: :lol: :lol:


Lol no i'm after this 6 foot 2er, phwoar what a bird










Is that photoshop i sent you working BTW?


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Lol no i'm after this 6 foot 2er, phwoar what a bird
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a 'petite filly' she is- feminine to boot. :confused1:

She looks like Rockys long lost brother


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

muscle01 said:


> What a 'petite filly' she is- feminine to boot. :confused1:
> 
> She looks like Rockys long lost brother


*post bout


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Lin said:


> Such a pushover for the moody big fella look


Good pic, my goal within the next 10 years:thumbup1:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Lol no i'm after this 6 foot 2er, phwoar what a bird
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your heart would sink mate when she was bearing down on you with her 11" strap on ready to give you an @rse like a blood orange


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Uriel said:


> Your heart would sink mate when she was bearing down on you with her 11" strap on ready to give you an @rse like a blood orange


I'm not so sure "she" would need a strap on hahahaha


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Lin said:


> Found another, still searchin for my favourite lol


totally awesome .. what more can be said


----------



## scottacho (Nov 14, 2008)

arnold is just something else


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Lin said:


> too true mate too true :thumb:


dont bite ya toungue Lin thats not like u


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Lin said:


> Nope I will get into trouble, but then again that might require a spankin :devil2:


 :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

Am i the only one who thinks GreekGoddess is hot as fvck:confused1: oh the things i would do given half the chance:whistling:


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

Lin said:


> Nope I will get into trouble, but then again that might require a spankin :devil2:


I think Arnie is a hottie too Lin! :tongue:


----------



## Jester (Jan 11, 2009)

:thumbup1:



Con said:


> Am i the only one who thinks GreekGoddess is hot as fvck:confused1: oh the things i would do given half the chance:whistling:


You're not on your own, Milfhunter!

:beer:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

dawse said:


> I think Arnie is a hottie too Lin! :tongue:


He is indeed :thumb:

Bit old for me though!


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Con said:


> Am i the only one who thinks GreekGoddess is hot as fvck:confused1: oh the things i would do given half the chance:whistling:


I would too mate, how about a nice gangbang at the uk-m meet up?


----------



## Jester (Jan 11, 2009)

MaKaVeLi said:


> how about a nice gangbang at the uk-m meet up?


Thats a scandallous suggestion.

But yes.

:rockon:


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

I dont care that much for all the modern chicks tbh.

I grew up as a kid and my fav was always pamela anderson.

Still fancy her the most (when shes airbrushed and got tons of make up on lol - like all the others):


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Britbb said:


> I dont care that much for all the modern chicks tbh.
> 
> I grew up as a kid and my fav was always pamela anderson.
> 
> Still fancy her the most (when shes airbrushed and got tons of make up on lol - like all the others):


Adam....

Where is her belly button on the right hand side picture???

:confused1:


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Isn't that a bit weird?

Is her belly button that horrible that she has to have it airbrushed out!?

:confused1:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

BabyYoYo said:


> Isn't that a bit weird?
> 
> Is her belly button that horrible that she has to have it airbrushed out!?
> 
> :confused1:


Probably not - they just forgot to put it back after making her skin all one colour lol!

I'm sure I'd look fit as **** too if I were airbrushed to that degree :lol:


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

BabyYoYo said:


> Is her belly button that horrible that she has to have it airbrushed out!? :confused1:


No, i've examined it in great detail in her home sex vid and it looks perfectly fine to me..


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

i hate all the airbrushed pics you see,thats why i tend not to drool over celeb pics very much,in fact rarely ever to be honest,whats the point when its all modded to fck.

thats why i prefer the more candid shots of them,or 'real' peoples pics,far more of a turn on 

altho Pammy has got maximum milf factor going on these days,and i would happily die giving her one,so long as it was a really disgusting one lmao


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

BabyYoYo said:


> Adam....
> 
> Where is her belly button on the right hand side picture???
> 
> :confused1:


I dont know hun...maybe shes had it surgically filled in, or perhaps its been airbrushed/digital effect so she doesnt have one?

Lol...thanx for spoiling the fantasy for me:rolleyes:

Take any average looking, thin girl, add in hair extensions and lots of make up, fake boobs and put her in skimpy clothes then she looks like a glamour model and can earn 500 a night in a strip club taking the cash from the p*ssed fat old men that clamber into the club to give away their easily earned money...

Put a bit of airbrushing then on top of her with some decent photos and shes now an escort whos charging a grande or 2 grande a night.


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Britbb said:


> I dont know hun...maybe shes had it surgically filled in, or perhaps its been airbrushed/digital effect so she doesnt have one?


I think it's probably the latter...

That's just plain weird!


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

hilda ogdan was hot in coronation street if you can remember her!!!!


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

martzee said:


> hilda ogdan was hot in coronation street if you can remember her!!!!


Christ mate-that must of been some heavy sh5t you were smoking


----------



## Jester (Jan 11, 2009)

martzee said:


> hilda ogdan was hot in coronation street if you can remember her!!!!


I'd feel strangely nauseous if I thought you were serious man!!


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

you lot must be gay if you dont fancy her thats all i can say!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> I would too mate, how about a nice gangbang at the uk-m meet up?


 Sounds like a plan to me:beer:


----------



## Jester (Jan 11, 2009)

Con said:


> Sounds like a plan to me:beer:


We'll see if Martzee can get Hilda along and I can prove my manhood!!

:thumb:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

no airbrushing?

so that rip IS actually in here jeans?

theres a few others on here that would be worth one, or three but i won't mention names


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

Mak....Is that Nicole Bass?? I think it may be... did you see the pic I have with her from 1998???



MaKaVeLi said:


> Lol no i'm after this 6 foot 2er, phwoar what a bird
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

Here it is....and this is not photoshopped!! What a hottie...I think I was to small for her though


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

There is some seriously weird eye thing going on with Nicole ^^^^ in that photo!

Carly looks very fine! :w00t:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

yeah it looks like zeus has put his thumb up her bum


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

Her/his eyes were kind of buggin, Dawse, because I had my finger up her/his ar!e !! :lol:

To funny Dave....I actually was typing ^^^^^^ that reponse and didnt even see yours. I guess our minds were in tune. lol


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

You are lookin pretty hot yourself in that photie Zeus my boy!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

weeman said:


> its always in the eyes for me,same with porn too,could have an absoloutely of the planet stunning babe fcking but if you can see she is just in 'work' mode it does nothing for me,one look at their eyes and it makes it or breaks it for me.


agreed in reverse.... some guys have that look in their eyes too, and its a killer...... :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

dawse said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> You are lookin pretty hot yourself in that photie Zeus my boy!


 :blush: :blush: Thanks Dawse


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Vince said:


> No need to go far to find a hottie...we got few on the board...here's one:
> 
> Hope Carly doesn't mind :whistling:


ooooooooooh my oh my,i didnt even realise,well,Carly just got herself a new stalker as of two minutes ago.

fookin hell:drool: :drool:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

davetherave said:


> yeah it looks like zeus has put his thumb up her bum


Her Ben Wah balls have just hit the fast spin cycle:laugh:


----------

